# Protein ice cream



## Jjyaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone know a good protein ice cream recipe?


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 30, 2014)

Post #10: http://www.anasci.org/vB/recipes-forum/30315-synthepure-protein-recipes.html


BigChef said:


> SynthePURE IceCream
> Welcome to my MasterChef class, I have been experimenting making ice cream at home and wanted to indulge in delicious, creamy ice cream, no matter how “clean” you’re eating!
> 
> Here’s how and it's very easy to follow and to make -
> ...


----------



## Jjyaya (Dec 30, 2014)

Much appreciated!


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 7, 2015)

Jjyaya said:


> Much appreciated!



Plenty of great recipes to try in this forum!


----------



## vernall (Apr 26, 2016)

You can try ice cream with banana and milk, it is very tasty and protein coctail


----------



## ThatSickRip (Apr 11, 2017)

Halo Top has some great flavors. Protein isnt super high, but great for what it is


----------



## jmac 21 (Aug 28, 2017)

I've tried the halo top, its pretty good. Very interested in trying the synthepure recipe.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 30, 2017)

jmac 21 said:


> I've tried the halo top, its pretty good. Very interested in trying the synthepure recipe.



I cook, mix and blend Synthepure with everything and it always turns out most excellent.


----------



## striffe (Oct 6, 2017)

I just drink my protein now but always looking for new things to try. I will have to do this one day.


----------

